# ipconfig



## Danielsan (Jul 25, 2001)

I'm new user of OS X and I don't know Unix a lot so I think someone of you can help me.

I there something like win command "ipconfig" in OSX?

Does OS X support Dynamic DNS?(client side)
Insertin it manually Dns works well but OSX dind't register automatically to it (win 2000 server)

Thanks


----------



## Tigger (Jul 25, 2001)

On Linux the command is *ifconfig* , I don't know if it is the same for OS X, but I think so.


----------



## Danielsan (Jul 26, 2001)

Thanks a lot, "ifconfig -a" gave me some of the information I need but where can I check if the DHCP server passed the right default gateway and the DNS server to OSX?

Thanks again


----------



## holmBrew (Jul 26, 2001)

Looking:

System Preferences > Network > Built-in Ethernet > TCP/IP


----------



## Danielsan (Jul 26, 2001)

In system preferences> network> built in Ethernet>TCP/IP

I can see only TCP/IP address but not default gateway and Dns Server (I did't put them manually) there is a DHCP server that passes the addresses to the clients, what I need is something like "ipconfig /all" (windows NT or Windows 2000) 

Thanks to all


----------



## blb (Jul 26, 2001)

To see the routing the system is using, use 'netstat -r', or to avoid name resolution, 'netstat -rn'.

DNS would be either 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' if it rewrites that, or more likely the entry in NetInfo, which can be seen with 'nidump resolv.conf .'


----------



## holmBrew (Jul 27, 2001)

you can also get this infor via the Network Utility application found in Applications/Utilities folder..


----------

